# Calling all NEW puppy owners



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

:hello1:Can we have all photos of your new puppies on here all together,as there's so many new ones thought it would be nice just to scroll down with all the photos together in one place.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Michele I have to agree with you I think its a great idea...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lotus a.k.a Bat Fink


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

awwr cute lillt lotus 

bring on all the cuteness x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dillon aka demon dog. lol
oh and this pic was taken today......


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't believe him abd lotus are the same age he looks older she still looks like a babyaybe it's the dark fur??


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

lol i know!
I think he is a chunky pup, but still wee in person really.
I love that they were born on the same day. xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Me too it's so funny coz he's poppys half bro too!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Hehe i know, very cool!!
We need Poppy in here now Rache...... and lots more pups!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Great photos of all the pups, they are so gorgeous!! - great idea for a thread Michelle


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's my little Pepper pot, 14 weeks. It was taken today.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Kira snuggled in daddy's arm









Kira at 8 weeks









Kira and big sissy Jadzia









Sorry, I guess I got carried away with pictures lol


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Miss Heidi Soo: (3 months or so here)


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

They are all just to gorgeous , making me very clucky lol .
i cant believe how fast little pepper has grown


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Godric*

My perfect little man fresh from his bath - 12 weeks.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Little Fiddle, almost 5 months, took this last week.

This should be a cute thread 


Blinds by Fiddle Chi and Me!, on Flickr


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We need more babies Rache and Amanda we need to see yours !


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Chi Chi, 5 months yesterday 20/9/10




























He was weighed at the vets on saturday and was almost 4lb, does this sound like he will be on the bigger end of the scale? he was just 5 months old yesterday.


----------



## chimama2 (Oct 30, 2009)

heres SHORTY


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

openallhours27 said:


> He was weighed at the vets on saturday and was almost 4lb, does this sound like he will be on the bigger end of the scale? he was just 5 months old yesterday.


He may still have a little growing left to do but whatever his weight, he is a goregous little boy


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

openallhours27 said:


> He was weighed at the vets on saturday and was almost 4lb, does this sound like he will be on the bigger end of the scale? he was just 5 months old yesterday.


Depends what qualifies bigger end. AKC defines: Not to exceed 6 pounds but they're getting bigger all the time. When I took Godric to the vet at 12 weeks and he weighed exactly 5lbs which the doctor said was perfectly fine, not overweight, good proportion and it wouldn't surprise him if he doubled in size by adult so as long as he isn't overfed i'll be fine. 

So I agree with the poster above, yours may have a little growing left to do but he looks great for his size.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thankyou x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Open all hours he'll prob be 5.5lb they tend to gain 1-1.5 pounds after 5 months if they are average size bigger gain more smaller less some nothing weight is a mystery


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

*Roxy (Westie)- 14 weeks old*


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww they are all so cute!!


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Alfie, just coming up for 8 months. We've had him 2 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

RosieC said:


> Alfie, just coming up for 8 months. We've had him 2 weeks and 2 days.


Alfie looks so much like Lily,love that second pic.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Such cute babies!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Actually, I have two new babies, Smoke is 4 1/2 months old. So here's his pic.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

They are all gorgeous, i love Alfie on his back. I just love when chis lay on their backs all relaxed


----------

